# Does anyone know a wedding celebrant in Crete please?



## Infinity (May 24, 2014)

Hi All,

This is my first post and I am really hoping you can help 

My fiancé and I are currently buying a house near Plaka and we would really like to get married at the house (in August). We want it to be a private ceremony, just for us - no guests. We have no idea if this is possible and wonder if anyone knows. If marrying at the house is not possible, then we would like to do it on a beach. We do not want a religious ceremony, just one that will be recognised in the UK.

Many thanks,

Clair and Martyn


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

There is an Anglican Church in Kefalas near to Plaka, maybe they can advise you. Also there is more than one company specialising in getting married on Crete, they too would be able to help.


----------



## Louloub (8 mo ago)

Hi, did you manage to find a celebrant in Crete as I am searching too?!!


Infinity said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post and I am really hoping you can help
> 
> ...


----------

